# Last airshow of the year at Duxford



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

The Autumn airshow is taking place on Sunday I shall be going and weather permiting attempting to take some videos and pictures
below is a list of the display aircraft and the link is for the museum so if there is anything special you want a snap of have a browse, let me know and I'll do my best to get it for you.

*Aircraft flying*
USAF F15E Pair
USAF KC-135 flypast
Cassutt Racer x2 Cosmic Wind
Percival Pembroke
Gloster Meteor
P51 Mustang x3 P40 Kittyhawk
DC3 Pair
de Havilland Leopard Hornet Moths
T28 Pair
Catalina
Tigercat, Bearcat,
Hellcat Corsair
RAF Hawk
Red Bull Sukhoi Duo
RN Black Cats Lynx Pair
Aerostars Yak Formation Team
Yak 52 x 5, Yak 50 x 1
F86 Sabre T33 Shooting Star
RAF C130 Hercules Tac Demo
Spitfires x 7
Hurricane

*Statics on the flight line*
Extra 300 (tbc)
Bucker Bessman
Helicopter
B17

http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/server/show/nav.00d009


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

Impressive list. Have fun. Some video of the Meteor would be grooooooooooooovy!


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll do me best Skimm Im not as good as Evan at filming but I am slowly improving so fingers crossed.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 11, 2005)

If the F-15E pair have a tail code LN, could you grab a couple of shots of them for me? You are going to love the T-28 pair, they are cool airplanes!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

Would be nice to see a video of the Meteor and a couple of the Spits and the Hurricane would go amiss either.


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

You bet yer Evan Im really looking forward to see the Trojans.
Not seen a meteor in the flesh airbourne Gn so that will be cool as well.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be a cool show! I wish I could get out there for it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Tigercat and Bearcat please! 8)

Have fun with that Track, you lucky, lucky bastard


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

That Tiger Cat is a real hum dinger CC it gave a sweet show at the Legends event and the forecast is for light winds and sunny periods so with any luck should be a great display. 
Always a room available Eric no sweat.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

Just doing a comparison test guys WMV against Mpeg ready for Duxford tomorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

There is not much difference between the 2 in my opinion. The mpg has annoying text on the screen the whole time and the file is more than twice the size but other than that there is little difference in quality.


----------



## trackend (Oct 17, 2005)

Cheers GN 
Well the weather was nearly perfect apart from everything was back lite by the sun but a good show was had by all unfortunatley the Meteor and the Wildcat had problems so did'nt make an apperance and Evan you asked me to get the F15's tail marking's unfortunatly they only made 2 passes and so quick that most of the time all you could do was hear them but the commentator mention that both they and the tanker that made flew over where from your old haunt of Lakenheath.
I am a bit busy this week (my boy decided to go Paint Balling and broke his femur falling down a hill 60 miles from home so the hostpital visits are going to be a pain in the arse) but I will post my shots as I finish resizing them and editing the pics videos. 
Heres a couple for starters


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 17, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 17, 2005)

Very nice pictures, Lee! Sorry to hear about your boy. Take care of him first, we can wait on the piccies. All the best!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics Lee!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Lovely pictures, Lee. You didn't say "break a leg" before he went, did you?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 17, 2005)

Jeez, I didn't even read the bit about your boy, Lee.  
I hope it was a fun paintball game if he got a broken leg out of it.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I reckon someone took it a little too serious and ran out of ammo, then proceeded to beat Lee's child with a stick. ...I wasn't there, honest ...


----------



## trackend (Oct 19, 2005)

You would prefer to beat me with a stick D I still won't learn anything, they tried doing it when I was at school.
Anyway a few more snaps from the Autumn Show last Sunday.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Great shots, Lee! You are definitely getting the hang of that camera. 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice shots Lee!  SM845 was at Leuchars too. I got some nice shot of her there which I will post when I have resized and renamed them.


----------



## trackend (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Evan Gnomey


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

More nice pics Lee.

Hope you do not mind Lee but here are some of my shots of SM845 at Leuchars.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 19, 2005)

In a word: Outstanding! 
Beautiful pictures!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Love the 28s, Lee! Good shots from you also, Gnomey


----------



## trackend (Oct 19, 2005)

Agreed Evan GNs shots are great, personally I think SM845 is one of the best presented Spitfires around the attention to detail makes her a gorgeous plane to look at.
Having not seen them before I did'nt realise those T28's where so noisy they sound like dump trucks but I still think there a great plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep, Lee, the T-28s are noisy airplanes, but what a sound! That is the same engine as a B-17, by the way. We have a dozen of them at Camarillo and it is quite often you see a pair of them going out for a flight. On some occasions, you will see a flight of four. They always do a nice formation fly-past when coming in to land.


----------



## trackend (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a couple of clips of the T 28's that I'll post once cleaned up a bit.

----F**K-----B*lls----B****ks---------well that was easy -----NOT

The first version is normal size and a big file , the second is in real player with no sound to keep the file small


----------

